# "First Light" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 15, 2018)

*AS PREVIOUSLY ANNOUNCED, IF YOU ENTER THE CHALLENGE, YOU MUST CAST AT LEAST ONE VOTE IN THE POLL. FAILURE TO COMPLY WILL RESULT IN YOUR ENTRY BEING DISQUALIFIED.

*Welcome to another "kid in the candy shop" voting poll! Please read all of the *entries*, and then proceed to cast votes for as many delicious pieces as you see fit, but you may not vote for your own work. *If you vote for yourself, your entry will be disqualified.

*All entries are eligible for critique which should be posted in this thread.

I remind everyone that all critique, and responses to it, must be directed solely at the work. Any comments that veer into the personal will be promptly removed upon discovery and will result in appropriate moderation for the poster. There will be no baiting, flaming, or trolling in this thread.

You have ten days to make your selections. This poll will close on *November** 25th at 8pm EST.

Best of luck to all entrants!

And remember, it's all you can eat, so choose as many as you desire!

Please also remember that once the poll has closed, and the results have been officially revealed, you may post your entry on either of the Poetry boards for additional feedback.*​

​


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 25, 2018)

I post to share unfavorable tidings. Already battling bronchitis, I came down with a stomach bug a few hours ago. I’m just a wee bit depleted currently, so I doubt I’ll be able to announce our winner this evening. I profusely apologize for inconveniencing everyone. I try my best to take care of business in a timely fashion, but even this stubborn soul knows when she’s bested. Many thanks for your patience.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 25, 2018)

Get well soon... :love_heart:



Lotta fabulous poems!


----------



## jenthepen (Nov 25, 2018)

Take some time to get yourself well, Lisa and I hope you get back to fighting form really soon . Health and strength vibes from me to you.


----------



## Gumby (Nov 25, 2018)

Take care of yourself, sis! Your health comes first.


----------



## Pelwrath (Nov 25, 2018)

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Phil Istine (Nov 25, 2018)

Get well soon, CD.
Poems can wait.  Health and real life first, forum later.
Best wishes to you.


----------



## ned (Nov 26, 2018)

get well soon CD - our thoughts are with you....


----------



## TuesdayEve (Nov 27, 2018)

Ditto all the above...saying a little healing prayer now.


----------

